# What squadron will fly the RCAFs new King Air BE350 ISR+ aircraft?



## QiioetSpike2020 (28 Jun 2020)

What squadron will fly the RCAFs new King Air BE350 ISR+ aircraft? 
8 Wing has them listed as an operational aircraft, but no squadron has claimed them. 
I'm going to assume 427 Squadron? 

If so, that's interesting that are now flying helo's and planes. 

Will they be configured similarly to the USAF MC-12Ws or will we see a uniquely Canadian config?


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jun 2020)

My strong suspicion is that those in the CAF with a need to know these issues already know.

And, when whatever information is determined to be releasable to the public is identified, it will be released.

Until then, those who know will not talk, and those who talk will not know.


----------



## Mick (29 Jun 2020)

The BE350s referenced on the 8 Wing page belong to the Multi Engine Utility Flight.

These are unrelated to the MAISR project / procurement.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Jun 2020)

QuietSpike2020 said:
			
		

> If so, that's interesting that are now flying helo's and planes.



Plenty of RCAF units fly RW and FW under the same banner.   If 427 absorbs the Beechcraft, it won’t be ground breaking.


----------



## Gorgo (29 Jun 2020)

So which is the next null-strength squadron to be brought back to duty again?  If the new aircraft are to be kept separate from 427 due to the difference of platforms, they need a new squadron.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Jun 2020)

No need to stand a Squadron up...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jun 2020)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> So which is the next null-strength squadron to be brought back to duty again?  If the new aircraft are to be kept separate from 427 due to the difference of platforms, they need a new squadron.



http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/squadron/442-squadron.page   Fly both the CC-115 Buffalo (FW) and CH-149 Cormorant (RW)

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/squadron/413-squadron.page  Fly both CC-130 Hercules (FW) and CH-149 Cormorant (RW)

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/squadron/424-squadron.page  Fly both the CC-130 Hercules (FW) and CH-146 Griffon (RW)


----------

